# Bad Anxiety, IBS and school



## Ibsandanxietyunicorn (Sep 5, 2016)

Okay this is really embarrassing to say...I have really bad anxiety and my anxiety fuels my IBS so much. And my IBS fuels my anxiety so much! Having to go to school is hell, I keep having to leave class to go to the toilet A LOT (I keep getting an intense urge to pass a bowel movement, and it's so embarrassing because I'm scared I'm going to have an accident so I have to literally run). , Does anyone with anxiety and IBS also have extreme trouble going toilet, like you can't empty your stomach properly, and something feels stuck it's horrible, one day I have constipation and another day I have diarrhoea. I am a very clean person i shower everyday, wear deodorant, I wear SO MUCh perfume to mask the smell my IBS gives me, and I'm constantly washing my hands, but when I get stressed (which is everyday at school) my stomach let's off a smell and I get really gassy! I try not to think about it, but I just can't it IS SO EMBARRASSING! I avoid gluten, lactose,onion, garlic (I've done the FODMAP diet) but it won't stop! And I noticed this smell only occurs when I'm at school, and people give me dirty looks!!! I used to see a psychologist and surprisingly it actually helped my anxiety so much that my IBS improved and I no longer had that smell, but my psychologist thought it was time to end cognitive behaviour therapy and he believed I was better, worst mistake ever! I'm now being referred back! But my point is, please tell I'm not the only one who gets a really woozy stomach, that releases a smell. And that I'm not the only one who has to run out of class To go to the toilet! My anxiety and IBS is just a horrible vicious cycle that never ends. No matter how much perfume I wear when I get really anxious(everyday) my IBS let's of this smell and being at high school and having this problem is terrifying, people have stopped being my friend because of it. Please tell me I'm not the only one who has this problem


----------

